# Recall notice in the mail today. CV shaft problem



## firehawk618 (Feb 24, 2013)

I got a notice today that my car is part of a recall. Apparently they're going to replace one of the CV shafts. It stated the vehicles included in this recall were 2013 Eco's with the MT.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Got mine in the mail today as well. Was wondering how long it was going to take after they opened back up for me to get it.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

firehawk618 said:


> I got a notice today that my car is part of a recall. Apparently they're going to replace one of the CV shafts. It stated the vehicles included in this recall were 2013 Eco's with the MT.


Hello firehawk618,

Have you set up your dealership appointment to have this taken care of? If you would like our assistance throughout this process, please let us know. Contact us via private message and include your contact information, VIN and dealership name. Feel free to contact us if you have any questions as well. 

Sincerely,

Laura M. (assisting Jackie)
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

I got this too. and i have a 2013 LT


----------



## zeoalex (Aug 24, 2013)

looks like I got it as well. Had my folks call me saying they got a recall notice that I had a recall for "interconnecting tublar bar on the rigt front axle half"..which I'm pretty sure means CV. I need to figure out the best way to handle it since I moved a few hundred miles since I bought the car. I guess I need to find a new dealership

edit: I have a '14 2LT


----------



## BowtieGuy (Jan 4, 2013)

I got a notice in the mail as well. 2013 Eco MT(April 2013 build date). My letter says it affects certain Cruzes with the 1.4T and manual transmission. Anyone go in for this yet? How long did they take?


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

BowtieGuy said:


> I got a notice in the mail as well. 2013 Eco MT(April 2013 build date). My letter says it affects certain Cruzes with the 1.4T and manual transmission. Anyone go in for this yet? How long did they take?


Iirc they have to order the part, there is no way they have that many shafts in one dealership. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hello All,

If anyone would like to further discuss this, please contact us via private message. We are here to assist with answering questions and can help set up dealership appointments. 

Sincerely,

Laura M. (assisting Jackie)
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

Kinda sucks they are going to tear the suspension of a brand new car apart  But... it must be done. This is a huge job and will require an alignment after. Make sure it drives *exactly* the way it did before or take it back immediately.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Merc6 said:


> Iirc they have to order the part, there is no way they have that many shafts in one dealership.
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


They said come in so they can look at the car, then they will order it. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Chevnut (Oct 26, 2013)

Wow, my wife just bought her first new car last Wednesday (2013 Eco 6spd) now I'm going to have to warn her she might get a recall letter never mind tell her to watch for power loss on her radio


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Chevnut said:


> Wow, my wife just bought her first new car last Wednesday (2013 Eco 6spd) now I'm going to have to warn her she might get a recall letter never mind tell her to watch for power loss on her radio


Send her VIN to our Chevy Customer Care folks and ask them for a list of open recalls. As for the power loss, I suspect that while serious for those who are experiencing it, it's not as common as it seems. Remember, forums like CT attract problems.


----------



## Yates (Aug 24, 2012)

I have had both axles replaced on my 2012 ECO auto and vibration in the front has begun again. Wonder if it is in any way related to this recall?


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Chevnut said:


> Wow, my wife just bought her first new car last Wednesday (2013 Eco 6spd) now I'm going to have to warn her she might get a recall letter never mind tell her to watch for power loss on her radio


Hello Chevnut,

Please contact us via private message and provide your VIN. Due to you being located outside of the United States, we are unable to further assist you while working with your dealer. We can check to see if your VIN is equipped with our system so we can confirm any open recalls for you. We can also get you in contact with our Canadian counterparts if needed. 

Sincerely,

Laura M.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

I called my Chevy dealer last night for my recall; #13276, interconnecting tubular bar on front right axle half shaft may fracture or break. 
Oh fun, and when i called my dealer they had no idea about this recall, have no parts, and had no intentions on ordering anything soon had i not called. 
Not sure if this is my dealer, but i'd recommend people hop on this soon as it may take some time to order the part.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

cdb09007 said:


> I called my Chevy dealer last night for my recall; #13276, interconnecting tubular bar on front right axle half shaft may fracture or break.
> Oh fun, and when i called my dealer they had no idea about this recall, have no parts, and had no intentions on ordering anything soon had i not called.
> Not sure if this is my dealer, but i'd recommend people hop on this soon as it may take some time to order the part.





Merc6 said:


> They said come in so they can look at the car, then they will order it.


Yeah they won't stock parts on it. It's toooooooooo many affected models for them to do that and they have to claim those axles against something to get their money back. The recall happened when the government shut down. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## crystal red cruze (Apr 11, 2011)

General Motors is recalling 3,161 Cruze sedans in the U.S. to replace drivetrain halfshafts that can crack and separate. On Cruze models from 2013-2014 with manual transmissions, the halfshafts -- which deliver power from the engine in a front-wheel-drive car -- can fail due to a supplier error on part of the shaft's connecting tube. 

If that happens, the car will coast to a stop with the engine running although steering and braking will not be affected. However, if the car is parked on a hill, the vehicle could roll if the parking brake is not applied.

GM said it received multiple reports from July through August citing cracked halfshafts. Dealers have already begun replacing the halfshafts, and owners can call 1-800-521-7300 for more information.


----------



## Merllin (Nov 1, 2013)

As said in the other thread,

Got this recall notice this week. Have to wait 7-10 days for parts before I can have the work done. 1.4T with 6M.

Hopefully nothing goes before then.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Merllin said:


> As said in the other thread,
> 
> Got this recall notice this week. Have to wait 7-10 days for parts before I can have the work done. 1.4T with 6M.
> 
> Hopefully nothing goes before then.


My part came fast, but it was an email notification in my spam box. Could have got it done whenever but dealership stays busy so it will be Tuesday or so. 

Did your dealer look at your car? The initial reason they have you come in was to make sure the part didn't fail yet or show signs of failing. Who knows what caused it to fail. As long as they acknowledge that it can fail and replace it I'm good. They said it shouldn't take long so hopefully I'm not stranded all day. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Merllin (Nov 1, 2013)

Haven't taken it in to the dealer yet. Phoned to make an appointment. Dealership is on my route home so I can stop in if something doesn't feel right.

Service department didn't seem to be aware of the recall and seemed surprised. They booked me for an appointment tomorrow morning but called me back 10 minutes later letting me know parts had to be ordered. Appointment was cancelled and I told them Id check in next week if I hadn't heard anything by then.

I have a feeling they will push the parts out fast due to it being a recall. Not worried about it.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Merllin said:


> Haven't taken it in to the dealer yet. Phoned to make an appointment. Dealership is on my route home so I can stop in if something doesn't feel right.
> 
> Service department didn't seem to be aware of the recall and seemed surprised. They booked me for an appointment tomorrow morning but called me back 10 minutes later letting me know parts had to be ordered. Appointment was cancelled and I told them Id check in next week if I hadn't heard anything by then.
> 
> I have a feeling they will push the parts out fast due to it being a recall. Not worried about it.


Yes, I got a few please holds and eventually schedule an appointment to come in. I take it I was the 1st one to go in for it as well. There wasn't many stick shift cars on the lot besides LS trim so I don't think they sold many to have a gigantic rush of recalls to perform compared to the auto transmission brake recalls. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Doubletake (Sep 4, 2013)

any word on how long they keep the car for this repair?


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

2013LT said:


> This is a huge job and will require an alignment after. Make sure it drives *exactly* the way it did before or take it back immediately.


Actually, this is a very easy and low risk job and will have no affect on the car's alignment. This job will require:

1. Elevating the vehicle
2. Draining the transmission fluid (only if it's the driver's side CV shaft being replaced)
3. Removing the wheel on the side where the CV shaft is to be replaced
4. Removing the large "axle nut" that connects the CV shaft to the hub
5. Separating the steering arm ball joint
6. Separating the lower ball joint
7. Pushing the CV shaft inboard (and the hub outboard) to disengage it from the hub
8. Pulling the inner CV shaft joint out of the transmission and removing the shaft from the vehicle (splash shield may need removing for access)

Re-assembly in reverse order. The "Official GM Procedure" will likely have a few extra steps thrown in for good measure (Step 1: Disconnect negative battery cable...  )

I see no reason an experienced tech with all the parts and tools at the ready couldn't complete this job in an hour, though the "book rate" for labor will likely show twice that. The longest part of this job will be waiting for the dealer to actually get the car on the hoist. The job will touch nothing to do with alignment settings or brakes. I wouldn't worry too much about it.

EDIT: I should add that the steps above will be x2 if the CV shafts on both sides are to be replaced. I can't tell by the info so far if it's one, the other or both that require replacing. If its' the same part number for both shafts it would make sense that both be replaced.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

I waited almost 2 hrs, no clue if they started on my car the very second I got there or if it sat aside waiting for it to cool down. I never noticed a difference(Improvement) in shifting so I think I am running the same fluid then. 

As for alignment it was fine. I got the car back and then ran it 6 hours straight for 73-78 mph on the turnpike. No pulls or weird vibrations. 
Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------

